# Mauricio "Shogun" Rua on Chuck Liddell - I want to fight him for sure.



## martialtalkfan (May 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,

This is my first of many posts here. Saw this posted elsewhere:
 			Mauricio "Shogun" Rua on Chuck Liddell - I want to fight him for sure, if possible in 2008.


----------



## Odin (May 20, 2008)

Chuck wants to fight shogun aswel, he reckons he can out strike him and does not rate shoguns ground came in the slightest.

Shogun had a very bad first fight in the UFC, it will be interesting to see what he can do in a cage, im hoping he doesnt fall victim to the pride curse.


----------



## Selfcritical (May 20, 2008)

The curse that made Nog, Silva, and Rampage belt-holders?


----------



## martialtalkfan (May 21, 2008)

It will be interesting to see how Shogun looks in his next fight. I hope he does not become the new Vitor in that we are always talking about "Shogun is back!" and things like that.

Hopefully he comes back strong!


----------



## Odin (May 22, 2008)

Selfcritical said:


> The curse that made Nog, Silva, and Rampage belt-holders?


 

Both Silva and Jackson fought for other org's for well over a year before joining the UFC ( Orgs which utalize the cage funny enough), so they didnt come direct from Pride, Nog has done well although he has an intrim belt and one of his two wins comes from an ex pride fighter.

look at the bigger picture Prides biggest stars have all had bad luck in the UFC  or at least have not performed to the level expectedoff the top of my head

Wanderlei
Shogun
Cro Cop
Dan henderson
Ryo Chonan
Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou
Fabricio Werdum

.All havent done to well since moving to the ufc.


----------



## Selfcritical (May 22, 2008)

Wanderlei- Didn't perform poorly. He put on a war with one of the best strikers in the sport. 
Shogun- Legitimately sucked
Cro Cop- give you this one too. 
Dan henderson- Only lost to two other people who competed in pride, and did a HELL of a lot better against silva than the UFC MW champ did, and WAAAAAAY better against rampage than chuck did. 
Ryo Chonan- was a middling guy to begin with
Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou- got beat by someone who primarily fought in rings......in japan and brazil.
Fabricio Werdum- Is in line for a title shot. He's doing just fine.


----------

